

Ray Ozzie gets it but Mesh won't save Microsoft - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/4/microsoft_live_mesh_ray_ozzie_gets_it_so_is_microsoft_saved_

======
jeroen
One step at a time. At least they are moving in what seems to be the right
direction.

